# Soft boiled eggs?



## Russell (Aug 26, 2004)

my dad used to show me little egg cups where you would pout a soft boild eggs and dip toast in it. how do you soft boil eggs? is it as easy as hard boiling?


----------



## Alix (Aug 26, 2004)

Exactly like Hard boiling only you cook them for less time. I like mine about 5 minutes but most people prefer them at 3. Just take them out with a slotted spoon and cut the tops off. You need to do that pretty quickly or they will continue to cook. We like to dip toast fingers in ours...but bacon is good too. Yum.


----------



## Raine (Aug 31, 2004)

http://www.hormel.com/templates/knowledge/knowledge.asp?catitemid=10&id=443


----------



## Russell (Aug 31, 2004)

*ty*

thanks guys


----------

